# Did good this weekend / Groesbeck rut report



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

My buddy Darren & I did good out to my lease this weekend. I got a doe Saturday evening & he connected with a hog.

Rut Groesbeck area:
A lot of doe seen, young bucks are interested, even chasing a little, but not the big boys. We still have trail cam pics of bucks together. Hope it turns on in about a couple weeks.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sausage..Nice


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Your buddy looks meaner than that hog!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

altez said:


> Your buddy looks meaner than that hog!!


I thought the same thing. Lol
Nice going on the hunt.

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

*cheers from the mean guy~*

im a pretty mean feller!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ya ever run into Pigman????


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Man sausage night!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------

